# More niggling problems - AT Cheyenne 696G SE



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

And so the niggling problems continue!!!

I tell you - do NOT lay your waggons up for months at a time....it doesnt do 'em any good.  

As well as the black smoke / poor torque issues (which we wont go into here....) we now have the following, very annoying, problems come to light:

1. The fridge wont switch /run on 12v
2. The step doesnt retract / buzz when the engine is started
3. All the hab 12v systems (lights etc.) still work with the engine running
4. the reversing camera wont give me a 'rear view' view (only a 'true view' - does that make sense???)

I know what you are going to say to the first three - 'Your fuse has blown in the engine bay near the battery' - and this is what I thought too. But no - fuse is ok. Batteries charge ok when engine is running, so the split-charge relays still work. So where do I look now???? :roll: 

And as for (4) - I havent got a clue where to start. The reverse camera is on all the time - even when reverse isnt selected.

I am going grey before my time here...................................

Yours exhasperated.....
Carl


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was always warned never to buy a MH with low mileage as it just shows they have been sat idle for far to long.

Is there any sign of rodents?? they could have chewed through cables which could cause said problems


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Nope - no rodent damage that I can see.

The van wasnt laid up unattended - we were using it as our home for 2 years until we went back to renting a house, but it hardly turned a wheel in that time


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Carl,

I found this wiring diagram which may be similar to your van.

It looks as though the split charge relay is possibly a double relay or maybe 2 separate ones. One relay provides the charging circuit for the leisure battery once the engine is running. The other relay (half relay) provides power to the fridge ciruit and the electric step. It also provides power to the EMC relay which (I think) is the relay that isolates the habitation 12v circuits once the engine is running.

I would suspect that your problems are related to this relay (half relay). However finding it may be a challenge! It may be worth making contact with Sargent Electrical to see if they can offer any advice. Good luck,

Phil

P.S. Not sure that the camera issue will be related but it may be worth concentrating on the fridge/step issue first to see if it resolves everything.


----------

